# Dream Car?



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Do you have a dream car? 

Typically I couldn't care less what I drive, but I saw one of these cars in white a couple of weeks ago and I've been obsessing about it ever since. If I only had Oprah's income . . . . . . .


BMW North America


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

It's beautiful, but I wouldn't have one. The traffic here is so fast and crazy that I'd be scared now that I'm older and think more about living a LOT longer. I used to have a Porsche 944 when I was younger (LOL), but I got over it. It was what I called my mid-life crisis car. I only want big cars now. I'm over my mid-life crisis. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very pretty and very similar to my dream car.

SC | Overview

But the gas mileage on the Lexus is terrible and the car is very impractical and expensive. The girls and I can dream about it.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I have a Z4 and it is a FABULOUS car. :thumbsup: I wanted the Maserati but it wasn't in the budget so I got the Z4 instead and I love it, turned me into a Beamer lover. Have you seen the Z8? Hubba, hubba. My primary car has never and will never have more than two doors. The only problem is there isn't enough room for two crates! Now my REAL dream car is the Tesla, OMG what an amazing car! :rockon:But only actors like Leonardo DiCaprio can afford to be that "green" (it is electric, super fast with an incredible range and American made!):supacool:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Me, I'd like to one day own a mini convertible or a Volkswagon minibus. I'd have to learn to drive first, of course and I would also want to live in Hawaii when I own these beauties so that Aolani and I can go crusing in style overlooking the beautiful view.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the looks of the Thunderbird. BEAUTIFUL...but...alas...impractical, i wouldn 't be able to fit all my dog stuff in it.

I drive a Toyota Camry and I LOVE it. So, life is good.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Very pretty and very similar to my dream car.
> 
> SC | Overview
> 
> But the gas mileage on the Lexus is terrible and the car is very impractical and expensive. The girls and I can dream about it.


 
That one's sharp too!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

gopotsgo said:


> I have a Z4 and it is a FABULOUS car. :thumbsup: I wanted the Maserati but it wasn't in the budget so I got the Z4 instead and I love it, turned me into a Beamer lover. Have you seen the Z8? Hubba, hubba. My primary car has never and will never have more than two doors. The only problem is there isn't enough room for two crates! Now my REAL dream car is the Tesla, OMG what an amazing car! :rockon:But only actors like Leonardo DiCaprio can afford to be that "green" (it is electric, super fast with an incredible range and American made!):supacool:


 
Lucky, lucky you! I looked for a "green with envy" smilie and couldn't find one in the SM smilies.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That car is beautiful.
My husband actually just got back from looking at a red corvette that he has been obsessing about. That's all he's been talking about these days. LOL !!!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Hubby has a T-bird, and it is definitely not a dog friendly car. It's hardly a people friendly car. LOL


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd love to have a convertible VW Beetle. One of the newer kinds, not the older ones. And I'd want it to be Blue and a TDI (diesel). I drive a very practical black Ford Focus right now, and it just gets me from point A to point B and back.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Mini Coopers are my favorite! So cute! I'd also like a Fiat 500 or a Volkswagen Beetle.

I drive a PT Cruiser. I like slightly weird-looking cars.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here is my dream car
2010 Icon Gallery : Fleetwood RV

Yep, you know where my mind is!!

Becky, i could so see you in a little VW convertible!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have my dream car  I wouldn't change it for anything. It is also BMW but a 325 xi. Great size, nice luxury feel, nice colour, four wheel drive, and pretty new. I am not overly fond of convertibles, (messes up my hair and bothers my eyes) Lol.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

dodge viper is my dream car...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Here is my dream car
> 2010 Icon Gallery : Fleetwood RV
> 
> Yep, you know where my mind is!!
> ...


I'm with you there, Stacy!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Besides an RV, this is my dream car. My friend has this car, so I've checked it out thoroughly. 

Since its price is around 300 grand, It shall forever remain a dream

http://www.theautoabc.com/auto/aston-martin-db9-car-images.html


View attachment 87961


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I really like the BMW 6 Series Coupé...those are really nice looking cars. I just saw a new one the other day and loved it.

And I almost got run over while riding my bike by a Maserati a few weeks ago..which is probably as close as I'm going to get to that one...but I do love a Maserati- that's just a gorgeous car.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

This is my husband's car.. it is a 1995 Mitsubishi 3000GT. they only made them for a few years... it is his "garage car". It only has about 23,000 miles on it. I'm not allowed to drive it.  I have a lead foot.

The little red one, is my current vehicle. Rav4. I love it, so does Indi 

But Stacy, I'm with you on your "dream vehicle" LOL!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We love the sport cars too,had a Viper,fun but rides like a lumber wagon,sold it and got a Z3 M roadster (no backseat) but has that great "beemer" ride...,as the fluff family grey we eventually traded it for another S600. Lots of room for fluffies. Al's almost done restoring a 1970½ Z28..it has a back seat,so lots of room for fluffs.
I gotta say,as I get older,I want bigger too. The older you get ...the slower you heal...
I broke my neck in a car accident,so I want lots of metal between me and the next moron who runs a stop sign and T-bones me at 65!
Dream Car-Did try out a Masserati last summer though,cool shifting w/ the pedals on the steering wheel....it has the all important back seat! Also love the Rolls Royce Corniche,my friend has one,it such an old folks car but I love it...

When I was a teen,I had a Triumph Spitfire,brittish racing green,tan interior,right-hand drive,I miss that car,but I sold it for a Corvette when I married Al,he was too tall to fit in it,unless the top was off.....still miss that car...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

my present car is the nyc iron horse lmao , but my dream car when i finally get my license is the 2011 new jaguar , ahh that car is gorgeous .. but what i am planning on getting is a mini van .. a honda oddysey..


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Very pretty and very similar to my dream car.
> 
> SC | Overview
> 
> But the gas mileage on the Lexus is terrible and the car is very impractical and expensive. The girls and I can dream about it.


Lynn I have an SC430. Surprisingly it's not that bad on gas. I don't use mine that much. It's garaged in the winter and I only use it on convertible days. I don't think I'll ever love a car as much as I love my Lexi (that's her name lol). 

I consulted B&E...they said they have plenty of room in their lookout carseat if you and the girls want to come cruisin with us one weekend!!! 










Forgot to add....have you looked at the new Lexus IS convertibles? Much less expensive and they are beautiful. Very smart of Lexus to make a convertible for the IS, imo. I think in the long run they will sell more of those rather than the SC430s b/c of price.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone has nice picks. 

Since the OP asked for a *dream car*, I posted mine. Since that particular Aston Martin model is about 300,000 - it's going to remain a dream car.

A car that I like which is in a reasonable price range is the Audi. 

Don't ask me what I drive as it's an old beater. But it's paid for, and when it dies, I'll get another car.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Everyone has nice picks.
> 
> 
> *Don't ask me what I drive as it's an old beater. But it's paid for, and when it dies, I'll get another car*.


 

Same here.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I am hoping that I'll be able to get, probably not my dream car but finally a car I at least get to pick out myself, later this year  I want something "cute" that my husband will be too embarrassed to borrow it from me all the time--i.e. a Miata, not a Porsche.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I would love a Maybach Landaulet. The car is stunning in person...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

vjw said:


> Same here.


 
Almost the same here, although it is not at the beater stage, at least not to me ....still reliable and it's a toyota and it's paid for, which is the most important reason to me. It used to be Dad's.

Dream car, an SUV, Land Rover, a BMW, I love the old Mustangs, I would love a VW bug, from the 70's -although not quite a dream car.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Besides an RV, this is my dream car. My friend has this car, so I've checked it out thoroughly.
> 
> Since its price is around 300 grand, It shall forever remain a dream
> 
> ...


 :w00t: Suzan you have GREAT taste! Does your friend take you out for drives?!

I agree great taste by everyone! I saw this young couple driving down the parkway this weekend in a Lambo. Usually doesn't appeal to me but this one in particular caught my attention. 

I think next I would love a BMW. Love how they handle. Fun fun fun cars to drive.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

princessre said:


> i would love a maybach landaulet. The car is stunning in person...


yes.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh...how could I forget?








A DeLorean! :thumbsup:









I also have a soft spot for El Caminos because they're so ugly and weird. Is it a car? Is it a truck?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

When I was out last night I saw a stunning pale blue Ferrari......Does that count? Lol..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> :w00t: Suzan you have GREAT taste! Does your friend take you out for drives?!
> 
> I agree great taste by everyone! I saw this young couple driving down the parkway this weekend in a Lambo. Usually doesn't appeal to me but this one in particular caught my attention.
> 
> I think next I would love a BMW. Love how they handle. Fun fun fun cars to drive.



I haven't been for a drive in their car yet, but I am going to bug her about it when she returns from France. I love Lambos, too, btw.

I love all of the really expensive sports cars, lol. But I really fell in love with my friend's car when I saw it up close and personal in her garage. 

I'll never own a fast car because I have a lead foot, and I would definitely get myself in trouble.....


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> .


Now there is one hot mama!!!!  Lovin the co-pilots too!!!! 

I love classic cars with lotsa chrome:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I haven't been for a drive in their car yet, but I am going to bug her about it when she returns from France. I love Lambos, too, btw.
> 
> I love all of the really expensive sports cars, lol. But I really fell in love with my friend's car when I saw it up close and personal in her garage.
> 
> I'll never own a fast car because I have a lead foot, and I would definitely get myself in trouble.....


 Tell your friend you want to go cruising! And then report back to me with all the details Suzan! :thumbsup:




maltlovereileen said:


> Now there is one hot mama!!!!  Lovin the co-pilots too!!!!
> 
> I love classic cars with lotsa chrome:


 LOL Eileen Thank you!!!! B&E are GREAT co-pilots and they generate a lot of stares and smiles when we are at a stoplight! Actually to be honest I don't go far with the top down on the car if they are in the car. I get too nervous, but we will do the short drive to the store or my parents house and they enjoy it!

I like your pick too! Very classic!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

mom2bijou said:


> LOL Eileen Thank you!!!! B&E are GREAT co-pilots and they generate a lot of stares and smiles when we are at a stoplight! Actually to be honest I don't go far with the top down on the car if they are in the car. I get too nervous, but we will do the short drive to the store or my parents house and they enjoy it!
> 
> I like your pick too! Very classic!


I know of a place that's just a short drive from your house :innocent: And I think in that car with B&E we'd get through the gate! :hump:

I don't really have a dream car, but we have a lot of car shows around here and some of the cars I see make me drool!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

MandyMc65 said:


> I know of a place that's just a short drive from your house :innocent: And I think in that car with B&E we'd get through the gate! :hump:
> 
> I don't really have a dream car, but we have a lot of car shows around here and some of the cars I see make me drool!


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:So you are telling me you want to do some stalking????? LOL!!!!!!!!!!

BTW 4th of July weekend all the homeowners on Mr. Bon's street were having private parties w/valet parking etc etc. I believe his home was one of them. Would have been the perfect night for us to make an appearance! I drove down his street to go out to dinner and I thought of ya!


----------

